#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  De binnenkant van intiligent licht.

## LJ Fransis-go

Ik als 13 jarige ben eigenlijk wel heel benieuwd hoe het binnenwerk van mh's en scans en colour changers er uit ziet. Dus als jij nog foto's hebt van het binnenwerk van het bovengenoemde zet hier maar neer de foto's. Zet er wel ff bij van welk merk en het is dus bijv.

Martin mac 2000 profile
of 
Robe colorspot 575e at
en ga zo maar door.
Ik weet niet of het mag van de moderators anders mag er een slotje op. En als het niet in het juiste forum staat verplaats maar.

Greetzz en alvast bedankt!
Ps. Ik heb al verschillende site's gekeken over het binnenwerk maar ik heb niks kunnen vinden ook via google niks kunnen vinden.

----------


## William

www.martin.dk

kun je bij veel producten foto's zien van de binnenkant, bijvoorbeeld

----------


## elmer

De binnenkant van een V*L 1000TS




en dan nog van de V*L
V*L 2416, 2402 en de 2202


close-up V*L 2202


close-up V*L 2416


close-up V*L 2402

----------


## Studio Moved

dat is de eerste mh die ik zie die rookt  :Stick Out Tongue:  (foto 2)

----------


## elmer

das nieuw van V*L het is bedoeld om kosten te besparen 
zodat je geen oil cracker hoeft neer te zetten. Helaas zijn de sigaretten tegenwoordig zo duur dat een oilcracker plaatsen goedkoper is.

----------


## William

werk jij toevallig bij EML elmer?

----------


## mustang

krijg je alleen zo'n zooitje van als je macje naast zo'n ding staat. die olie gaat overal tussenzitten.....

----------


## rolanddeg

Martin MX1 scan...
heeft 1 goboschijf, dus kleuren en figuurtjes in elkaar gebakken. Lekker simpel dingetje zonder verdere troep er omheen.

----------


## Basement-club

Geef mij dan toch maar de DJ Robo van aztek, stukken goedkoper en heel wat meer mogelijkheden. Hij zit invergelijking met de mx een stuk voller en naar mijn mening meer netjes in elkaar.

Eerder geposte foto's van het binnenwerk
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=14599

----------


## stekelvarke

het voller zitten heeft natuurlijk alles te maken met de apparte shutter en gobo wiel.

----------


## CyberNBD

Afgelopen tijd aardig wat foto's gemaakt tijdens servicen van maccen etc, bij deze een gallerijtje.
*Eerste foto's: minimacjes van een klant die behoorlijk aan onderhoud toewaren
*Daarna: kryptons toen ik ze pas gekocht had grondig bestudeerd [:I]
*Vervolgens: Mac 500's en 600's in groot onderhoud,was nodig en tot op de laatste schroef uit mekaar gegaan, maar heeft wel wonderen gedaan, amper errors nog sindsdien [8D].
*En tussendoor nog wat foto's van mac 250+jes die inmiddels alweer een aardige tijd geleden genomen zijn.
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/maccen/

----------


## R. den Ridder

Aaarrgggh! het binnenwerk van die maccen heb ik teveel van binnen gezien bij SEL  :Wink:  alleen was er bij ons geen budget voor renovatie...
Die minimaccen hebben ook heel wat liefde nodig gehad..probleem met de warmteafgifte ofzo?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Waarom was die vlag kapot als ik vragen mag? tijdens schroeven gebeurd of rede waarom ie uit elkaar mocht? Heb ergens wel eens een vaag verhaal gelezen over vlaggen die kapot gingen wanneer ze te lang in stonden met de shutter dicht. Konden dan niet tegen de warmte ofzo, maar dat is hier onlogisch aangezien het om het open deel van de vlag gaat...

----------


## CyberNBD

Moest wel ff wat centen tegenaan bij die 500/600's idd, maar tis het wel waard geweest als ik het nu bekijk na iets meer dan een jaartje.
Minimacs hebben idd warmteproblemen gehad.  3 van de 4 fans in 2 minimacs moeten vervangen.  Eentje was vastgelopen wat nogal hoge stroom heeft veroorzaakt op driver IC, wat zodoende geploft is.  Verder in de andere mac ignitor stuk door hitte, en  in beide de thermostats in de koppen geploft (wellicht door ignitor stroom die erdoorloopt bij onsteken terwijl circuit openstond oid, nu een mod uitgevoerd zodat die niet meer door de thermostats gaat).
Verder ook nog aantal stepperdriver IC's stuk.
Al bij al nog aardig snel gefixt, beetje solderen op PCB's en wat onderdelen vervangen doet wonderen [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## CyberNBD

Vlaggen waren er diverse stuk, 2 cmy vlaggen en nog een redelijke lading beam shaper vlaggen.  Heeft met warmte in combi met gebrek aan onderhoud te maken.  De bandjes die zorgen voor de verbinding tussen het wiel en de stepper kunnen een soort van vet afgeven.  Dat belandt dan op de vlaggen aangezien die bandjes tussen alle vlaggen doorlopen.  Dan te weten dat dat vet zorgt voor een stijging van de temperatuur en de rest kan je wel raden.  Als een vlag te lang voor de lamp zit, in combi met het vet wat erop zit, barst ie gewoon door de hitte.  Dat was dan ook zowat de duurste grap samen met nieuwe lampen in alle maccen [xx(]

Sowieso zijn alle maccen op deze manier uit mekaar gegaan, om alle vlaggen goed te kunnen schoonmaken, je zag bij een aantal zo waar de bandjes van de steppers liepen, kan je nagaan [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## mustang

Beamshapers gaan inderdaad nog weleens stuk, maar kleurenwielen bij de 600 moet je echter bijna zelf kapot maken anders zijn ze bijna niet stuk te krijgen. Het verhaaltje over dat vet geloof ik dus niet echt, dit zou wel kunnen bij de mac 2000. Dat de bandjes vuil op de wielen achterlaten is bekend, maar deze even een keer schoonmaken met een beetje glasreiniger ( gebruik in geen geval glassex, aangezien dit een waas achterlaat op je wieltje) geeft je zeker een langere levensduur. De bandjes die gebruikt worden zijn van rubber waar touw in verwerkt zit, ze verslijten op den duur wel maar dan ben je wel een kleine drie jaar verder. Bij de mac 2000 wordt gebruik gemaakt van vet om de flags lekker soepel over de stangetjes te laten lopen, ook hier is schoonhouden het devies voor niet al te veel kosten, een keer de kap openmaken en met de luchtspuit even de rommel er voorzichtig af blazen is voldoende.

----------


## CyberNBD

Mja wat er met die cmy wielen gebeurd is weet ik ook niet, maar ze waren echt stuk en niet door mijn schroefkunsten [ :Embarrassment: )]
Bandjes tussen de wielen in de mac 600 geven iig rotzooi af na verloop van tijd wat niet gezond is voor de levensduur van de wielen of het dan al dan niet vet of rubberresten zijn weet ik ook niet.  In ieder geval was duidelijk te zien waar de bandjes liepen op diverse wielen (die wellicht weinig gebruikt werden).  En het verhaal dat dat slecht was voor de levensduur is mij ook meerdere malen bevestigd.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Geloof me mustang...die vlaggen klappen wel degelijk wanneer ze 200 dagen per jaar achter elkaar 8 uur per dag branden en bij bijv. een error in een kwartier verwisseld moeten worden, de koppen kregen toen niet de kans om af te koelen, gecombineerd met het vet een goede reden om gewoon te springen. heb in een jaar toen denk zeker 3 vlaggen gewisseld. waarbij er zeker nog 4 beschadigd waren..maar ach..die kleuren kwamen nooit in de range waar ze beschadigd waren dus gewoon op dezelfde plek terughangen..feitelijk is het normale slijtage wat er gewoon uitkwam bij bepaalde momenten

----------


## DJ_Robin

Vlaggen van een 600 gaan echt wel kapot , ook bij normaal gebruik.
Heb al aardig wat van die beestjes in m'n handen gehad en bij bijna elke set die hier kwam wel vlaggen stuk.

Verder wel leuke spots , en redelijk onderhouds vriendelijk vind ik persoonlijk.

M.V.G

----------


## mustang

Ik weet niet wat je met normaal gebruik precies bedoeld maar de meestvoorkomende dingen die kapot gaan in een mac 600 zijn: Parabool (reflector); deze is van glas en ligt in een ijzeren omgeving, dus deze kan snel breken zodat je lamp niet meer goed af te stellen is, shutters en shuttermotoren zijn een punt van aandacht. Monteer nooit een shutter met de zwarte kant naar de lamp, dan is ie dus zo verbrand! Beamshaper 1 wil nog weleens breken door slechte productie in combinatie met de warmte. Kleurenwielen zijn wel kwetsbaar, maar op een aantal van ongeveer 300 stuks hebben wij er eigenlijk maar 1 of twee per jaar om te vervangen, dus echt weinig. Het ligt vaak aan de staat van onderhoud hoe je macje functioneert. Zorg dat je fans goed schoon zijn zodat warmte ook goed weg kan, zorg er eveneens voor dat je de lampen goed laat afkoelen voordat je de mac uitzet, laat hem dus nog even circa 10 minuten lopen als de lamp uit is. Ditzelfde geldt eigenlijk voor alle spotjes, je hebt op de foto's wel kunnen zien wat de warmte met de spotjes doet.

----------


## Kinky

Elmer, ik veronderstel dat jij niet die chinees bent op de foto ? :Smile: 
kan jij zelf aan zo'n 1000TS service'en of was hier 1 of andere V*L techie aan de slag ?
lijkt me echt geen simpel spul als je dat vergelijkt met onze Mac'jes (indrukwekkend hoe zo'n 1000 er vanbinnen uitziet trouwens...en vol...pff)
wat heeft ie trouwens in z'n handen ? het ziet er niet uit als van die 1000, maar er hangt wel een kabeltje aan dus ik denk dat het er wel bij hoort ?

----------


## elmer

das een shutter van die VL1000 TS waar we van dachten dat ie defect was, uiteindelijk bleek het de main pcb te zijn

----------

